# Optimum No Rinse My God What A Product.



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I was going to try this tomorrow but I could not resist I got a sample from Damon AKA Bigpickle Thanks Damon:thumb:My car was not dirty or so I thought I gave it a good rinse down I mixed some ORN in a sprayer and went around the car.I put the rest of it in my 10 liter bucket and filled that up to and I used a rinse bucket too.I started with hesitation but that soon went when I saw how good it is my wash mitt was black:doubleshoI but NO swirls.I used the ONR as a QD and it worked great.I did the whole car and I have never seen my rinse bucket so black and my car looks very very clean.it took me about 30 minutes apposed to taking about 90 with the PW foam ect but using ONR there is no drying headaches.For me this is a 11 out of 10 product for me It will shave be hours because I have 4 cars to keep clean and I will be getting a gallon of it:thumb You need to try this guys.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

sounds promising, nice review Ross


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

You need to try it Kevin looks like my shampooing days are over.


----------



## dps1973 (Dec 18, 2008)

Sounds good ross where do we get this from and how much :thumb:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

dps1973 said:


> Sounds good ross where do we get this from and how much :thumb:


http://www.detailedobsession.co.uk/Detailed Obsession/Home.html
And www.motorgeek.co.uk


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

dps1973 said:


> Sounds good ross where do we get this from and how much :thumb:


http://www.motorgeek.co.uk/optimum-rinse-wash-shine-sizes-with-free-measure-p-242.html

edit: beat me to it Ross


----------



## dps1973 (Dec 18, 2008)

Cheers lads :thumb:


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Nice review Ross.
But I am surprised in your finding. Thought you would have hated it. As you like your bubbles.

Just a few pointers. Ditch the mitt and get a Z sponge or a grout one. As you have see the grime attachés to the mitt and is hard to remove. Due the the chemical make up in ONR. 

Pre spray is better if the car as some heavy or moderate grime to be softened first. So not alway necessary. Save your self some pennies.

Again ONR as a quick dresser is not needed if you dry your panels as you move around the car.

Hope this help and glad you liked it.

So you selling the other shampoos now??

Gordon.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

After I washed a panel I went over it with ONR as a QD.I think I will keep my shampoos lol I thought I would hate it because it feels like water but after seeing no swirls I am convinced and the about of dirt it pulled off amazed me.


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

RosswithaOCD said:


> After I washed a panel I went over it with ONR as a QD.I think I will keep my shampoos lol I thought I would hate it because it feels like water but after seeing no swirls I am convinced and the about of dirt it pulled off amazed me.


Welcome on board from a ONR user. 
2 full litres here already. I knew there would be a rush on it. :lol:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I was going to order a gallon of Optimum shampoo but it will be ONR now.


----------



## robbie_d (Sep 19, 2008)

Thanks for the review Ross. As soon as I get over the mental block I have with ONR, I will be trying some!


----------



## BigfootPR (Feb 7, 2009)

ONR is great! It has replaced my shampoos and QD's and window cleaner and interior plastic light cleaner and clay lube all in one!


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

Think this might be one to try, shame i just bought a gallon of Megs Hyoer wash


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Just for a second there, I _thought_ you said "looks like my shampooing days are over" :doublesho

Hang on a minute, I'll go back and re-read it as I've clearly made a mistake....

...Jeez!!! you DID say it!!! How many have you had tonight!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

Well..... I bought some of this to try out as I have one or two regular customers for whom I do only a wash and dry. Tried ONR out on my van, and I was equally impressed! Despite the fact the regulars cars are swirled from previous valeters, I would still never want to use a product that caused any damage, regardless of how the paintwork is currently. I entered the mix with as much skepticism as most, thinking that there must be a filler akin to waterless wash products. But having tested it, there's not. Ultimately a very dirty car is still going to need a flow of water, but I don't use anything else on my van now, as ONR is just so much quicker/easier, especially in this weather. I also used it on a Audi I had in last week in between machine passes as I was creating so much dust and otherwise would have had to wash it down about 15 times!


----------



## Bunky (Feb 1, 2008)

ONR and DP Rinseless Wash and Gloss (if you like a bubble gum smell) are nice products. They leave a nice clean detailed (like using a after wash detailer) look. There is no worries about dried soap spots, etc. and you can do it anytime (morning, midday, evening, rain or shine).


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Still a sceptic. I'm gonna take a great deal more convincing and maybe try a sample.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Welcome Ross and Wonder Detail to the ONR side.

Great product.

And not a swirl mark in sight.


----------



## akimel (Oct 25, 2008)

I went through the winter using ONR, and I was very pleased. But I have to confess that despite the good results I prefer ordinary washing. There's something about ONR that is counter-intuitive and difficult for me to embrace. It shouldn't work, but it does. I will continue to use it, but it will never, for me, replace soap and water and a good hose.


----------



## supercharged (Feb 1, 2008)

ONR is a MUST for every detailer. You can use it as rinseless wash, as QD, as Clay Lube, and as water softener. How good is that???


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

I am glad people are seeing the light with ONR. Thanks for posting Ross. I blab on about it all the time because it does save many 100's of L of washing & rinsing water, but even if I didnt care about that, it means I can wash in the full sun with no issues and it DOES save a load of time on EVERY wash 



Wonderdetail said:


> Well..... I bought some of this to try out as I have one or two regular customers for whom I do only a wash and dry. Tried ONR out on my van, and I was equally impressed! Despite the fact the regulars cars are swirled from previous valeters, I would still never want to use a product that caused any damage, regardless of how the paintwork is currently. I entered the mix with as much skepticism as most, thinking that there must be a filler akin to waterless wash products. But having tested it, there's not. Ultimately a very dirty car is still going to need a flow of water, but I don't use anything else on my van now, as ONR is just so much quicker/easier, especially in this weather. I also used it on a Audi I had in last week in between machine passes as I was creating so much dust and otherwise would have had to wash it down about 15 times!


Paul - glad you like it....thanks for posting your impressions as well. I think this would be a really good time saving product for many pro situations and after all, that also equals money :thumb:

I share your skepticism with many of the 'waterless' products as they are pure evil in a bottle IMHO, but ONR does what it says it does. I wish people could avoid getting ONR confused with some form of miracle waterless product - its just a shampoo product that doesnt need rinsing off... It really is a great product with a place for every detailer IMHO :thumb:


----------



## Chris_4536 (Sep 20, 2006)

Bigpikle said:


> I am glad people are seeing the light with ONR. Thanks for posting Ross. I blab on about it all the time because it does save many 100's of L of washing & rinsing water, but even if I didnt care about that, it means I can wash in the full sun with no issues and it DOES save a load of time on EVERY wash
> 
> Paul - glad you like it....thanks for posting your impressions as well. I think this would be a really good time saving product for many pro situations and after all, that also equals money :thumb:
> 
> I share your skepticism with many of the 'waterless' products as they are pure evil in a bottle IMHO, but ONR does what it says it does. I wish people could avoid getting PNR confused with some form of miracle waterless product - its just a shampoo product that doesnt need rinsing off... It really is a great product with a place for every detailer IMHO :thumb:


/Thread :thumb: :thumb:

Ross, very pleased you like the ONR mate! ...I was defintaley thinking you would despise it!!

I love ONR, saves so so so much time!

-Chris


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Pit Viper said:


> Just for a second there, I _thought_ you said "looks like my shampooing days are over" :doublesho
> 
> Hang on a minute, I'll go back and re-read it as I've clearly made a mistake....
> 
> ...Jeez!!! you DID say it!!! How many have you had tonight!! :lol: :lol:


You did read right Mark:thumb:ONR cuts out so much hassle


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Chris_4536 said:


> /Thread :thumb: :thumb:
> 
> Ross, very pleased you like the ONR mate! ...I was defintaley thinking you would despise it!!
> 
> ...


I thought I would despise it but I dont amazed to see how much dirt it pulled off safely and it seemed to make drying each panel a breeze only used two MFs apposed to my Miracle drier loads of LT and two plush MFs afterwards


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

So correct me if I'm wrong: This ONR is sprayed onto a dry, dirty car and is removed with a mitt or sponge with no hose-water or power-washing?


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Bigpikle said:


> I am glad people are seeing the light with ONR. Thanks for posting Ross. I blab on about it all the time because it does save many 100's of L of washing & rinsing water, but even if I didnt care about that, it means I can wash in the full sun with no issues and it DOES save a load of time on EVERY wash
> 
> Paul - glad you like it....thanks for posting your impressions as well. I think this would be a really good time saving product for many pro situations and after all, that also equals money :thumb:
> 
> I share your skepticism with many of the 'waterless' products as they are pure evil in a bottle IMHO, but ONR does what it says it does.* I wish people could avoid getting PNR confused with some form of miracle waterless product - its just a shampoo product that doesnt need rinsing off... *It really is a great product with a place for every detailer IMHO :thumb:


I'll be honest and say I'm still very much confused Damon. If it's a shampoo that needs no rinsing, where does the dirt go. And if it doesn't need rinsing, does that not make it a waterless product.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Gary-360 said:


> So correct me if I'm wrong: This ONR is sprayed onto a dry, dirty car and is removed with a mitt or sponge with no hose-water or power-washing?


You spray it on to the car and wash using it in a Bucket and with a rinse bucket and after you wash every panel you dry the panel with a QD and MF.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

spitfire said:


> I'll be honest and say I'm still very much confused Damon. If it's a shampoo that needs no rinsing, where does the dirt go. And if it doesn't need rinsing, does that not make it a waterless product.


The polymers pulls the dirt into the wash media which is removed in the rinse bucket and after you wash each panel you dry it with some QD and a MF .


----------



## SPECKY (Sep 3, 2008)

Found loads of vids about it....
Heres one i liked .

Quick clean and clever.....


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

Looks like I'll be investing in some soon then, quite impressive reviews.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Its very impressive stuff.


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

Dear Ross, I've never met you and I hate you!!! at this rate I'm going to be skint all my life!!:wall: already you and others on here have got me spending more money than my "ex's" did in years!!


right, where's that link gone!!!:wall::wall::wall:



.



 only kidding, good review thanks,:thumb: bugger!! £££££


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

You will love it I am in the Dilemma of having no ONR left and I need to wash my other family's cars and I can hardly be bothered to get the PW out and the foam lance but I do have Optimum shampoo which is great.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

ianrobbo1 said:


> Dear Ross, I've never met you and I hate you!!! at this rate I'm going to be skint all my life!!:wall: already you and others on here have got me spending more money than my "ex's" did in years!!
> 
> right, where's that link gone!!!:wall::wall::wall:
> 
> ...


Dont blame me:lol: heres the link http://www.motorgeek.co.uk/optimum-rinse-wash-shine-sizes-with-free-measure-p-242.html:p


----------



## steva (Feb 3, 2009)

will it strip zaino of my car and how many washes can i get from 32 oz


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I should not strip Zaino its 2 OZ per 5 liters of water IIRC


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

Thanks again Ross,:thumb: just done the dirty deed!! 32oz on it's way!!:thumb:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Oh good man I will be ordering a gallon soon.


----------



## steva (Feb 3, 2009)

so it 4 oz for 10 l (you need 10 l for washing?) and you use some for mixing in the sprayer


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Its 1oz per 2 US gallons of water. You only need to increase if the car is really soiled.

Hope this helps.
Gordon.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

caledonia said:


> Its 1oz per 2 US gallons of water. You only need to increase if the car is really soiled.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> Gordon.


Looks like I got it the wrong way around :lol:


----------



## amcfad (May 22, 2009)

This seems to be an excellent product but im a bit confused here guys ! the motorgeek site says its to be used as an addition to your shampoo but no one seems to have mentioned this ? or have i picked this up wrong ?


----------



## Bluetacker (Feb 6, 2009)

amcfad said:


> This seems to be an excellent product but im a bit confused here guys ! the motorgeek site says its to be used as an addition to your shampoo but no one seems to have mentioned this ? or have i picked this up wrong ?


You can use it in addition to your shampoo if you want as, in this usage, it basically acts as a water softener. This is useful for when you're washing a REALLY dirty car and want to foam etc and use the TBM for washing, as it helps eliminate water spots when washing the whole car before drying, rather than washing and drying the car panel by panel as you would with a normal ONR wash.

I've tried this with quite a few shampoos and found that it works very well with Shampoo Plus and Werkstat Auto Body Wash, but is not good at all with Hyper Wash or BTBM.

HTH.


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2009)

Just used ONR for the first time on the wife's Verso. 

I can't comment on the lack of swirling because this car is covered in them . However, I'm amazed at how well it cleans. My drying towel is as clean as when I started.

I thought I go for a full leap of faith and ened up using just a single bucket and grout sponge. I also mixed up a QD strength (6:1) mix in a spray bottle to pre-treat the bug splatter and dirtier sections.

I found I used two US gallons (about 7.5L) for the whole of the bodywork. The QD mixture was great for loosening any excess dirt. However, it made a pretty poor job of the bug splatter - I'll have to dig out my PB's Bug Squash again


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

It works fantastically as a QD


----------



## vauxhall (Aug 26, 2008)

Great review chaps, it looks like we will have to purchase some of this:thumb:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I am sure you will love it.


----------



## hutchingsp (Apr 15, 2006)

Seems awfully expensive?


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

hutchingsp said:


> Seems awfully expensive?


37 quid for a gallon is not to bad you only need 28 ml per 2 us gallons and it can be used as a QD,clay lube,pre wash and water conditioner


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

I used this as a QD, diluted as on the bottle, at the recent Fiat 500 Fun Run. It left horrible streaks on my car, which I removed as I was applying the layer of Z8 afterwards. So won't be using it for that again in a hurry.

Works fairly well as an alternative to shampoo if you don't want to rinse, but I won't be using it to wash my car that often. Using Sour Power and 2BM my car only takes about an hour to do anyway!


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I never found it to streak


----------



## hutchingsp (Apr 15, 2006)

RosswithaOCD said:


> 37 quid for a gallon is not to bad you only need 28 ml per 2 us gallons and it can be used as a QD,clay lube,pre wash and water conditioner


I may take a look as it sounds interesting.

Tbh I always assumed it was more of a US thing as their culture/laws/whatever seem to make cleaning a car a real chore or trip to the car wash for many people vs. here where it seems most people have ready access to water/hose pipes etc.

The QD use could be interesting though I still have about 1/2 a gallon of FK425 to work my way through - joys of buying gallons because it's better VFM when you only have two cars!


----------



## Lespaul (May 23, 2006)

I've started to use ONR also (where is the sheep smiley :lol: )
First time was on my wifes car which wasn't too dirty just dusty, I did a panel at a time and used the spray ONR on first then wash and dry as you go. It felt very alien but as has been said in other reviews it pulled the muck off very well turning the rinse water very mucky. Having a good look over the Golf when all finished I couldn't see any extra swirls or marks on the paintwork and it did look very nice and slick.

Next was my car which was quite dirty so I foamed it with the Gilmore and rinsed to remove the worst of the muck first. This time as the car was cleaner as it had been foamed I just used the ONR in the wash bucket. Again the car wash washed a panel at a time and again the rinse bucket showed that there was alot of dirt being pulled off the paintwork. The final result was a nice clean slick finish.

Things I like about ONR: 
It seems to work well and leaves a nice finish without leaving swirls.
It saves me time not having to get the pressure washer out etc.
You use alot less water which has to be a good thing.
It's great for cleaning the motorbike as your not using the hose on it and forcing water into places you shouldn't.

Things I don't like about ONR:
It mucks up your buckets :lol: I've had to clean my buckets with APC after using ONR as they always have a dark ring around them when finished.
I've got to find a new way to clean my wheel arches as I always used to APC and pressure wash them before foaming the car. (be interested to know how other ONR users do their arches )

Overall I think ONR will be my usual wash product from now on :thumb:

Darren


----------



## daz4311 (Oct 13, 2007)

how much onr would you put in say a dodo bucket?getting some to help me cleaning car at performace vauxhall on june 7th


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

steva said:


> will it strip zaino of my car and how many washes can i get from 32 oz


1oz of ONR per 2 US gallons (7.5L of water)



RosswithaOCD said:


> I should not strip Zaino its 2 OZ per 5 liters of water IIRC


it adds to the finish and doesnt strip anything :thumb:



steva said:


> so it 4 oz for 10 l (you need 10 l for washing?) and you use some for mixing in the sprayer


nope - as said its 1oz per 2 US gallons



amcfad said:


> This seems to be an excellent product but im a bit confused here guys ! the motorgeek site says its to be used as an addition to your shampoo but no one seems to have mentioned this ? or have i picked this up wrong ?


it contains water softeners as well as all the other polymers for removing dirt etc, so can make a nice addition to other shampoos if you wish. Never bothered frankly, as they would still need rinsing, but see the appeal if you have uber hard water and dont want to go to the rinseless way of doing it...



Phisp said:


> Just used ONR for the first time on the wife's Verso.
> 
> I can't comment on the lack of swirling because this car is covered in them . However, I'm amazed at how well it cleans. My drying towel is as clean as when I started.
> 
> ...





Lespaul said:


> I've started to use ONR also (where is the sheep smiley :lol: )
> First time was on my wifes car which wasn't too dirty just dusty, I did a panel at a time and used the spray ONR on first then wash and dry as you go. It felt very alien but as has been said in other reviews it pulled the muck off very well turning the rinse water very mucky. Having a good look over the Golf when all finished I couldn't see any extra swirls or marks on the paintwork and it did look very nice and slick.
> 
> Next was my car which was quite dirty so I foamed it with the Gilmore and rinsed to remove the worst of the muck first. This time as the car was cleaner as it had been foamed I just used the ONR in the wash bucket. Again the car wash washed a panel at a time and again the rinse bucket showed that there was alot of dirt being pulled off the paintwork. The final result was a nice clean slick finish.
> ...


yep - its why I recommend a sponge and not a mitt, as ONR pulls the dirt off the car into your wash media and then bucket. I find a dirty mark on mine as well but find a little rinse with a splash of water is all thats needed - certainly no APC, but have iused a tiny bit of Fairy after a really dirty wash. The same thing happens to your wash media, so as sponges are MUCH easier to rinse than mitts it makes it much easier to keep them easily rinsed after each panel etc.



daz4311 said:


> how much onr would you put in say a dodo bucket?getting some to help me cleaning car at performace vauxhall on june 7th


You wouldnt want to fill the bucket. Mine are the same size as Dodo buckets and I use 1oz in just under half a bucket of water - thats fine for most cars once you get the hang of using it. I sometimes use a little more on really dirty cars, like mine today, as I rinse more frequently so more water gets transferred to the rinse bucket


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I really dont know why people seem to dislike this so much I thought this would be the last product I would like but I love it.


----------



## Lespaul (May 23, 2006)

Bigpikle said:


> yep - its why I recommend a sponge and not a mitt, as ONR pulls the dirt off the car into your wash media and then bucket. I find a dirty mark on mine as well but find a little rinse with a splash of water is all thats needed - certainly no APC, but have iused a tiny bit of Fairy after a really dirty wash. The same thing happens to your wash media, so as sponges are MUCH easier to rinse than mitts it makes it much easier to keep them easily rinsed after each panel etc.


Aye, I use a B&Q grout sponge :thumb:

Damon, how do you clean the wheel arches? it's the only time I miss the pressure washer during the wash process 

Darren


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

Lespaul said:


> Aye, I use a B&Q grout sponge :thumb:
> 
> Damon, how do you clean the wheel arches? it's the only time I miss the pressure washer during the wash process
> 
> Darren


pump pressure sprayer with ONR solution, usually with some of my old long handle brushes or old old MFs that have served their time. A bit messy but gets the job done if its not too bad  You'll need your PW though if its been off-roading recently 

If you have plastic arch liners they come up pretty easily, but its the odd job ones that cause a few headaches


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

Damon, in your video why are you only using one bucket? Surely using the 2BM would be better?


----------



## crazycallum (May 16, 2008)

This seems to be similar stuff? http://www.seriousperformance.co.uk/Products,69,toView_414.html
Any one tried it?


----------



## Dave^ (Mar 22, 2007)

> Use 30ml of Quick & Easy Wash in a bucket with four litres of water for an average size car. Use 30-60ml per gallon for larger vehicles.


why would dilution ratio change as to the size of the car?


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Dave^ said:


> why would dilution ratio change as to the size of the car?


Maybe they mean that you need to used more water so you need more product.


----------



## Dave^ (Mar 22, 2007)

RosswithaOCD said:


> Maybe they mean that you need to used more water so you need more product.


not sure, surely it'd just be multiples of solution to multiples of water


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Sounds alot like hot waxx from turtle wax......

When the cars only dusty i use QD in my wash water and do a pannel at a time.... I think its more about the care you take when you know theres more chance to swirl.

Be very interested to try this ONR Wheres Sample Alan when you need him lol

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## gt5500 (Aug 6, 2008)

crazycallum said:


> This seems to be similar stuff? http://www.seriousperformance.co.uk/Products,69,toView_414.html
> Any one tried it?


Yeah I tried that I didn't like it, I am going to try ONR as Damon reckons its much better then QEW.


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

So what is it like as a QD?


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

MatrixGuy said:


> So what is it like as a QD?


Fairly decent IMO it works well


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

RosswithaOCD said:


> You need to try it Kevin looks like my shampooing days are over.


:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Gruffs said:


> :doublesho:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho


Shock horror I know :lol::lol:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I got my gallon of ONR this week and I love it I washed and dried my sisters and dads car in under an hour.


----------



## Schnorbitz (Aug 18, 2007)

Got some too now and tried it out last week. Have to say I was very impressed, just seems to suck up the dirt and leaves a nice slick finish which only requires a little drying. Scores well on convenience, saving both time and water, and you don't get yourself splashed in water too. Will be using it from now on for all maintenance washes I think. Perfect for the summer.


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

worked well for me on my dads car only giving a quick qash antrieto keep rinsing it off felt abit odd worked well overall, although i wont be giving up snow foaming etc any time soon lol


----------



## duncyboy (May 31, 2009)

The more I read about ONR the more I think it could be my next shampoo of choice. For "maintenance washes" it sounds just the job. I only have a tiny car and could do the car in no time. I've got 3 or 4 washes left in a bottle of AG stuff but will order ONR next.


----------



## rossdook (Aug 20, 2008)

Damn you Sheltie boy! :lol:

I'll probably have to give this stuff a whirl now. Looks like I'll be giving Ron a shout sometime soon probably! Might make my next Megs order cheaper tho....


----------



## wee jock (Jun 7, 2009)

caledonia said:


> Welcome on board from a ONR user.
> 2 full litres here already. I knew there would be a rush on it. :lol:


So which site is yours for ordering?


----------



## mellowfellow (Jul 11, 2009)

Bump, got all my Optimum products this morning , dilution rates are amazing .The OID looks like it could last for years at 250ml/litre. 

You wouldn't wash a car that you are just going to fully detail with ONR would you ? Seems no point to me because you want all wax/sealant removed before claying/polishing/applying new LSP. Any advice . thanks


----------



## mellowfellow (Jul 11, 2009)

BigfootPR said:


> ONR is great! It has replaced my shampoos and QD's and window cleaner and interior plastic light cleaner and clay lube all in one!


yeah that is a great point it has a multitude of uses . The quick detailer spray that you make up for it will last ages and is very good , even although i also bought the Instant Detailer and topped with that as well . :thumb:


----------



## gt5500 (Aug 6, 2008)

mellowfellow said:


> yeah that is a great point it has a multitude of uses . The quick detailer spray that you make up for it will last ages and is very good , even although i also bought the Instant Detailer and topped with that as well . :thumb:


I haven't cleaned my exterior glass once since using ONR :thumb::thumb:


----------



## BSP (Jul 4, 2009)




----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I used it again and it really is the way forward.I can wash and dry a car safely in the time it would normally take to get the PW out and set up,foam lance and then put that all away again.I recommend that anybody should try it because it really dose work.


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Ok il finally come clean, iv been trying this out a bit more lately (only on the work wagon) its already got 18 months of wash marring on it any way (due to getting washed up to 3 times a week) to be honest its great for keeping the van clean, takes me around 20-30 mins to wash it and dry it and do the rims (APC) and to be fair it looks good, BUT id not use it personally on a swirl free finish, its to risky and its no substitute for a proper snow foam and wash, but it serves a purpose for me any way just to give the van quick washes before going out to see a client or a meeting etc.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Ive been using it a year on our cars and have now started using it on some customers cars, for enviromental reasons.

Personally I think this will become the standard eventually as I had a visit from the Stasi about my run off water recently. Showed him what I use and how it works, how much water it saves etc. He seemed happy with a sample I gave him.

I heard on another forum that Washington State are going to ban car washing at home unless a Waterless wash is used.


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Washington is a long long way from LONDON mate


----------



## Ebbe J (Jun 18, 2008)

I hate you guys.. Now I need to try it..

Edit: I can see that Detailed Obsession is retailing the "V.2" of ONR - what is the difference, if any?


Kind regards,

Ebbe


----------



## Alex-Clio (Oct 9, 2008)

caledonia said:


> Just a few pointers. Ditch the mitt and get a Z sponge or a grout one. As you have see the grime attachés to the mitt and is hard to remove. Due the the chemical make up in ONR.
> 
> Gordon.


Thats a very interesting point. I wish I had read that before I used it, my favourite Sonus Sheepskin is still grey/grimy looking after a couple of washes, that would explain why.

I did a similar review on cliosport.net


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

It is a time,effort saving top product.


----------



## Alex-Clio (Oct 9, 2008)

Here were my results after using it.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=1782055#post1782055

I did use it in conjunction with the instant detailer, but still, a great finish.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Ebbe J said:


> I hate you guys.. Now I need to try it..
> 
> Edit: I can see that Detailed Obsession is retailing the "V.2" of ONR - what is the difference, if any?
> 
> ...


Its better than the V1 one:thumb:


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

I think I'll get me some of this soon. As if my order isn't big enough! Just need to wait till the other halfs birthday is out the way... unless she'd appreciate ONR as a present... I'm unconvinced.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Spoony said:


> I think I'll get me some of this soon. As if my order isn't big enough! Just need to wait till the other halfs birthday is out the way... unless she'd appreciate ONR as a present... I'm unconvinced.


Try a liter of it first because you may not like using it.


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Another product on my 'try before you die' list:wall:

Interesting to see both demos using a washmitt but without actually putting it on the hand:doublesho. I am sure those elasticated cuffs won't do the paint any favours


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Planet Man said:


> Another product on my 'try before you die' list:wall:
> 
> Interesting to see both demos using a washmitt but without actually putting it on the hand:doublesho. I am sure those elasticated cuffs won't do the paint any favours


Turn the cuff into the washmitt:thumb:


----------

